
Bringing the Drugstore Home: An Interview with Deanna Day - Petiver
http://www.cabinetmagazine.org/issues/60/kastner_day.php
======
M_Grey
Truly, in academia people will study and right about absolutely anything. I
got halfway through that interview before I realized that there was no "there"
there.

------
cafard
I may be smirking for the rest of the day about "the thermometer as a gendered
technology".

